# Mushy Pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

C&C welcomed once again.

View attachment 192855


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice AK, What size tank are you photographing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Nice AK, What size tank are you photographing.


An old 38 Gal supposedly....Mushy is about the size of a quarter


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice AK, What size tank are you photographing.


An old 38 Gal supposedly....Mushy is about the size of a quarter
[/quote]

original name...







looks good


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> Nice AK, What size tank are you photographing.


An old 38 Gal supposedly....Mushy is about the size of a quarter
[/quote]

original name...







looks good
[/quote]

Cheers
Appreciate the kind words


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice AK, What size tank are you photographing.


An old 38 Gal supposedly....Mushy is about the size of a quarter
[/quote]

original name...







looks good
[/quote]

Cheers
Appreciate the kind words
[/quote]
happy to see u taking pics and on here again... sorry about tesla


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> Nice AK, What size tank are you photographing.


An old 38 Gal supposedly....Mushy is about the size of a quarter
[/quote]

original name...







looks good
[/quote]

Cheers
Appreciate the kind words
[/quote]
happy to see u taking pics and on here again... sorry about tesla
[/quote]

Thanks
I had plans of major rehauls of my setup's
Plans just keep getting pushed further and further back with unexpected B.S.......Just taking baby steps at this point in time.....
I got a few polyp pics that should make their way to the pic section in the next day or two as well....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice pic AK. glad your slowly getting back into SW.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Acouple more.

I do realize these are not so great......But figured I would post them anyhow....Should have used the ole macro lense instead........









View attachment 192984

View attachment 192985


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice pics as always AK..


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, love the pics, wish I was brave enough to get into saltwater.........thanks


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice pics. could be better if the image was sharper . slightly blurry in areas across the pic


----------

